# Doom 64 port release will include a brand-new chapter



## NoNAND (Mar 10, 2020)

So long story short, it's just a port of DOOM 64 with some extra features
No fancy graphics or anything too glamorous..


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 10, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> So long story short, it's just a port of DOOM 64 with some extra features
> No fancy graphics or anything too glamorous..


Why would you want fancy graphics?
Doom 64 is already a really good looking game for what it is.
If you want fancy stuff, play Doom 64 on GzDoom or one of those bloated Brutal Doom craps.
Adding stuff like that to Doom64 would kill the mood of it.

Besides, I would much rather play a new chapter in Doom 64 rather than have those "fancy graphics".


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 10, 2020)

It looks like rectum, but is it any good by current standards? I mean, I get that it was amazing 22 years ago, but it really looks... bad...
Is the gameplay that up there with the all time great console FPS that is Timesplitters?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> It looks like rectum, but is it any good by current standards? I mean, I get that it was amazing 22 years ago, but it really looks... bad...
> Is the gameplay that up there with the all time great console FPS that is Timesplitters?


it's doom


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 10, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


> it's doom


That's not saying much.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 10, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> It looks like rectum, but is it any good by current standards? I mean, I get that it was amazing 22 years ago, but it really looks... bad...
> Is the gameplay that up there with the all time great console FPS that is Timesplitters?


If your rectum looks like that, then I would suggest a visit to the proctologist asap.
Also, comparing Doom to Timesplitters is not a fair game.
Doom 64 and Timesplitters have a whole generation of consoles apart and Doom 64 is sprite-based, so yeah.
Besides, Doom 64 came out at the time where 3D games and movement was still a new thing, and FPS controls on consoles were in their infancy. By the time Timesplitters came out, most FPS already had their controls defined properly to modern styles.

If at all, the only thing that would add to Doom 64's overall look would be some sort of texture filtering.
If they do add that, then many people would be happy, as I do agree that N64 textures were not the best to hold up almost 20 years later.

But out of that, with modern controls this will still be a joy to play.


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> If your rectum looks like that, then I would suggest a visit to the proctologist asap.
> Also, comparing Doom to Timesplitters is not a fair game.
> Doom 64 and Timesplitters have a whole generation of consoles apart and Doom 64 is sprite-based, so yeah.
> Besides, Doom 64 came out at the time where 3D games and movement was still a new thing, and FPS controls on consoles were in their infancy. By the time Timesplitters came out, most FPS already had their controls defined properly to modern styles.
> ...


Fair point. 
Turok, then.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 10, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Fair point.
> Turok, then.


You're spitballing. Please stop.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

i never thought i'd see people downplay/complain about doom
like
wtf

regardless the form it comes in, it's probably one of the best aging games of all times, can we take note of when it released ffs, not just doom 64 but actual doom as well


ShadowOne333 said:


> If at all, the only thing that would add to Doom 64's overall look would be some sort of texture filtering.
> If they do add that, then many people would be happy, as I do agree that N64 textures were not the best to hold up almost 20 years later..


it does have bilinear texture filtering, as most n64 games were forced to use regardless of how low res the textures actually were


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 10, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


> it does have bilinear texture filtering, as most n64 games were forced to use regardless of how low res the textures actually were


Oh yeah I'm aware of that.
N64 had bilinear filtering by default for its textures.
But I do have to say that having an extra option to have better texture filtering would be nice, just as an added feature/option.

Still though, Doom 64 is fine as it is. The only major complaint I had with it were its controls, and this port will correct that, so I'm golden.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh yeah I'm aware of that.
> N64 had bilinear filtering by default for its textures.
> But I do have to say that having an extra option to have better texture filtering would be nice, just as an added feature/option.
> 
> Still though, Doom 64 is fine as it is. The only major complaint I had with it were its controls, and this port will correct that, so I'm golden.


personally i'd like if there was an option to remove the filtering, as i'm pretty strongly against the muddy look it gave to nearly all n64 games


----------



## Xalusc (Mar 10, 2020)

Here's hoping the new ROM will be leaked and playable on an Everdrive

By the way, aren't you the guy who made MaternalBound? I didn't know you were part of the GBATemp staff


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 10, 2020)

Xalusc said:


> Here's hoping the new ROM will be leaked and playable on an Everdrive
> 
> By the way, aren't you the guy who made MaternalBound? I didn't know you were part of the GBATemp staff


Users can submit news, correct?


----------



## Xalusc (Mar 10, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Users can submit news, correct?


Oh, I didn't know that. My bad.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 10, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Fair point.
> Turok, then.


doom is diferent from turok by alot.

games like turok are adventure fps time of games, they have alot of exploration to get the keys to open portals and huge open levels to explore.

doom while there are secrets and such the game is more focused on just killing everything in sight  inside a closed facility, sure there are some outdoor levels but doom keeps you on your toes by not giving you much space , so its you vs demons mostly.

doom64 is not the most advanced game on the n64 and such, but its a solid FPS, i would argue that turok doesnt hold a candle to goldeneye  so yeah.

a game doesnt need to be the best game of that genre on the console to be good.

n64 has preety great FPS games considering the limitations of FPS games back then.

turok
turok2
turok3
turok rage wars
perfect dark
goldeneye
hexen
south park(yeah...)
daikatana
doom 64
007: The World Is Not Enough
Forsaken 64
quake 64
quake 2
Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six
Duke Nukem 64
Armorines: Project S.W.A.R.M.


So for me the top 5 n64 fps would be
1-goldeneye
2-perfect dark
3-turok 2
4-turok 3
5- doom64

again not being the best game doesnt make it a bad game at all.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Adding stuff like that to Doom64 would kill the mood of it.


Can't kill the mood!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why would you want fancy graphics?
> Doom 64 is already a really good looking game for what it is.
> If you want fancy stuff, play Doom 64 on GzDoom or one of those bloated Brutal Doom craps.
> Adding stuff like that to Doom64 would kill the mood of it.
> ...



I'm just sitting here waiting for the inevitable PC port.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for the inevitable PC port.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 10, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Fair point.
> Turok, then.


Turok is closer to modern shooters (well, modern-ish ones) - with somewhat slow and grounded controls, more "life-like" level design, more spongey and less plentiful enemies, etc. 

Doom is essentially a crazy first person run'n'gun - think of Gunstar Heroes or Turrican, only in POV. You move at crazy speed, the game throws dozens of enemies at you at once, you blast them three at a time with super shotgun from far away, the levels themselves very arcade-like, and the whole gameplay loop revolves around dodging projectiles and shooting crap with split-second reflexes. It's hard to explain in words - you kinda have to play Doom (or any other mid-90s classic like Duke Nukem 3D and Quake) to understand what separates this kind of gameplay from other shooters.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> I'm just sitting here waiting for the inevitable PC port.


Doom 64 EX (the unofficial remaster for PC) is phenomenal actually - a lot of people even recommend it over original game due to all the QoL changes and visual improvements. I recommend to play it while you're waiting for actual port to come out.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 10, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


> personally i'd like if there was an option to remove the filtering, as i'm pretty strongly against the muddy look it gave to nearly all n64 games


I wholeheartedly agree.
I really don't bilinear filter in anything, so if they include such an option, it'd be great.


Xalusc said:


> Here's hoping the new ROM will be leaked and playable on an Everdrive
> 
> By the way, aren't you the guy who made MaternalBound? I didn't know you were part of the GBATemp staff


Yes I am the one who did MaternalBound 
But I am not from the staff, I simply submitted the news article.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 10, 2020)

It'll be interesting to see if this is a modified rom being interpreted or actually remade in a new engine.

If there's enough interest I'd love to see the new chapter hacked into the n64 version, but nevertheless I'm happy to see this game will be easily accessible again.


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 10, 2020)

Memoir said:


> You're spitballing. Please stop.


I'm not. I just wanted to know how regarded was this game compared to others, specially regarding controls.
@ShadowOne333 and @pedro702 Thanks.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Mar 10, 2020)

20th can't get here fast enough


----------



## Shape (Mar 10, 2020)

So the new chaptwr with the sister demon, it ends with the release of the C-virus right?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 10, 2020)

Shape said:


> So the new chaptwr with the sister demon, it ends with the release of the C-virus right?


Too late, Resident Evil 6 already did that.
And guess what country it hit? :^}


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh we can now Play it easyly legally.
Cool i guess.


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 10, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> a brand-new chapter as a continuation of the original Doom 64 story, and a direct follow-up after Doomguy defeats the final boss of the game.



*closes newspaper*
wait WHAT


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 10, 2020)

people get something for free. internet rages that it isnt good enough despite the fact it can be ignored completely


----------



## XDel (Mar 10, 2020)

First Half-Life Alex, then Black Mesa 1.0, and now extra levels for DOOM 64. This is turning out to be a good year!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 10, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> No fancy graphics or anything too glamorous..


from the video, it has the only enhancement that it needs. BRIGHTNESS.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Mar 10, 2020)

I concur that Doom 64 EX is the best way to play Doom 64

Hopefully they are able to port this new chapter


----------



## raxadian (Mar 10, 2020)

Has anyone made fan levels for Doom 64?

Nintendo 64 fan made content has been exploding lately.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

Considering that this is basically just Doom64EX, I wonder if the files will be compatible with the free version that's already released


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 11, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


>



I should have been more specific: I'm waiting for this new chapter to be added to the Doom 64 EX sourceport.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 11, 2020)

What are the chances it ends with the Doom 2016 armor in some way? Sprite/splash screen?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I should have been more specific: I'm waiting for this new chapter to be added to the Doom 64 EX sourceport.


probably wouldn't take too long, if it goes the way of the switch versions of the doom games it'd probably be ported to unity, and luckily unity is easy to tear apart
would be preferable if it was on a proper doom engine but nothing's perfect i guess


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 11, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Why would you want fancy graphics?
> Doom 64 is already a really good looking game for what it is.
> If you want fancy stuff, play Doom 64 on GzDoom or one of those bloated Brutal Doom craps.
> Adding stuff like that to Doom64 would kill the mood of it.
> ...


"for what it is" yeah, but in comparison to other games it isn't all that good. fancy graphics would be a nice thing to have. 
Also you can call it crap all you want, but when it adds blood and gore, alongside a shitload of other useful awesome items and better sound effects and graphics, it's friggin awesome. fuck the mood, i want good gameplay dammit


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2020)

A new DOOM on its way, global testoterone level on the rise


----------



## LightBeam (Mar 11, 2020)

Besides the new chapter, what are the differences between that and Doom64 EX already available as an homebrew ? Is Bethesda still asking for a Bethesda account to play ?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> "for what it is" yeah, but in comparison to other games it isn't all that good. fancy graphics would be a nice thing to have.
> Also you can call it crap all you want, but when it adds blood and gore, alongside a shitload of other useful awesome items and better sound effects and graphics, it's friggin awesome. fuck the mood, i want good gameplay dammit


I don't see how adding more gore makes it "better gameplay"
You need to reassert your definition of what gameplay is, kiddo.

Doom 64 with modern controls is as good gameplay as it is. It does have full X, Y and Z axis view compared to the original Doom 1 & 2. I think that's what you are confusing.
Besides, Doom 64 has more of a dark-ambient, somber and horror tone compared to the original Doom.
Its lighting, level design, enemies and the OST were all designed with this in mind.

Doom 1 & 2 can get well with the Brutal Doom and I like it to an extend (metal and all, since I like metal quite a lot), but having metal play all over the place, Doomguy yelling "GO FUCK YOURSELF" and just blood being splattered like fucking candy doesn't go well with Doom 64, at all.


----------



## Jonna (Mar 11, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> Is Bethesda still asking for a Bethesda account to play ?


That's old news. Update yourself.


----------



## LightBeam (Mar 11, 2020)

Jonna said:


> That's old news. Update yourself.


That's precisely why I'm asking... but thanks for your answer.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 11, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> That's precisely why I'm asking... but thanks for your answer.


they updated the games so no, you dont need an account anymore to play the doom games.


----------



## Solid One (Mar 11, 2020)

Actually, Brutal Doom 64 is awesome. I don't agree with you guys saying that it kills the mood. In fact, it adds a lot to the original game, improving controls, gameplay and visuals.

Firstly, controls. You play it with GZDoom, which is a source port that is available both on PC and Switch. This source port allows you to play Doom with any controller scheme, including the one of newer FPS games. You can use left analog to move / strafe, and the right analog to looking both horizontal and vertically. You can use D-Pad to change weapons, and trigger buttons to shoot. Combining with Brutal Doom 64, you can aim and shoot enemies on specific spots and having multiple ways of killing monsters, such as head-shot.

Secondly, gameplay. Although they've made some specific changes in the original game, BD64 is mostly very similar to original Doom 64. The same atmosphere was maintained, the weapons' gameplay were mostly based on classic Doom (no new COD-like weapons just like on original Brutal Doom) and the original maps are mostly there (except for a few new areas here and there). On top of that, BD64 adds new features that was cut due to N64's cartridge space. Some monsters were included, such as Revenants and Masterminds. And last but not least, there's even multiplayer support where you can play both on cooperative and deathmatch with up to 64 players, something that was also cut on the original game.

Finally, visuals. GZDoom allows you to customize graphics in many  ways. You can use pixelated graphics just like on vanilla Doom, bilinear filtering just like on a N64 game, and even use advanced HD filtering that upscales graphics for higher resolutions without losing much quality. You can freely choose which one suits you better. On top of that, there's some new visual effects, such as animated skies, lightning system, fog, and brightmaps (monsters eyes glowing in the dark).

Of course, the original Doom64 has its value, and it's a awesome game that's finally being re-released nowadays. But Brutal Doom 64 isn't bad. It has a value of its own.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 11, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I don't see how adding more gore makes it "better gameplay"
> You need to reassert your definition of what gameplay is, kiddo.
> 
> Doom 64 with modern controls is as good gameplay as it is. It does have full X, Y and Z axis view compared to the original Doom 1 & 2. I think that's what you are confusing.
> ...


I didn't just say gore you know- i meant extra weapons and stuff to play with. Stop cherrypicking.
If you removed everything in brutal doom except the extra weapons, items, and smoother visuals, i'm pretty sure you'd be more accepting of BD in Doom64. i don't even care about the extra gore that much, it's just a nice bonus.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> I didn't just say gore you know- i meant extra weapons and stuff to play with. Stop cherrypicking.
> If you removed everything in brutal doom except the extra weapons, items, and smoother visuals, i'm pretty sure you'd be more accepting of BD in Doom64. i don't even care about the extra gore that much, it's just a nice bonus.


I do agree that Brutal Doom has its pros, the whole graphic settings and extra items and such are a pleasure to play with, more so with the wide array of mods going around.
But the most annoying thing to me is that they tried to make it just "edgier" and the cursing is just what spilled it for me.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 11, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I do agree that Brutal Doom has its pros, the whole graphic settings and extra items and such are a pleasure to play with, more so with the wide array of mods going around.
> But the most annoying thing to me is that they tried to make it just "edgier" and the cursing is just what spilled it for me.


the whole concept of doom is kinda edgy lol
you're some dude named doomguy who literally jumps down to hell and brutally murders every living demon on sight. if that doesn't scream edgy to you idk what does lmao


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> the whole concept of doom is kinda edgy lol
> you're some dude named doomguy who literally jumps down to hell and brutally murders every living demon on sight. if that doesn't scream edgy to you idk what does lmao


Oh I get that. 
And I'm all in for that.
But the cursing was just... Why?
It wasn't needed at all, that's what really drives me off Brutal.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 11, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh I get that.
> And I'm all in for that.
> But the cursing was just... Why?
> It wasn't needed at all, that's what really drives me off Brutal.


ehh i'm not a big fan of the cursing either. gore and sounds of demons getting torn up is good enough for me. swearing kind of feels overkill.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ehh i'm not a big fan of the cursing either. gore and sounds of demons getting torn up is good enough for me. swearing kind of feels overkill.


Yep, I wholeheartedly agree with that.
The swearing just felt like "edgy for the sake of being edgy".
But what made Doom special was that it managed to be badass without relying on fucks and shits.
I can get behind blood and gore all you want, but the swearing really pushed it.


----------



## LightBeam (Mar 11, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yep, I wholeheartedly agree with that.
> The swearing just felt like "edgy for the sake of being edgy".
> But what made Doom special was that it managed to be badass without relying on fucks and shits.
> I can get behind blood and gore all you want, but the swearing really pushed it.


That's why the reboot's awesome. Doom Slayer is silent, that's a big part of the reason why you get that overpowering feeling when you rip enemies apart. The swearing sounds more like Duke Nukem, who is himself a parody whereas Brutal Doom is not.
But generally speaking, I always feel more when the character is silent, I guess it's what we call "immersion".


----------



## PatrickD85 (Mar 11, 2020)

Neat to see that kind of effort on that old of a title.
Kudos for that!


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm probably just _*not *_gonna play Doom Eternal and just play this.
Classic Doom games just look way more interesting than the new ones, for me atleast


----------



## Shin Akuma (Mar 13, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Blah Blah Blah



I just realized you have no idea what doom 64 was for. Haw much more edgy you wanna get


----------



## MetoMeto (Mar 15, 2020)

as im aware, there already is a pc port of this game, unofficial ofc...lets see if this runs better than unofficial one. (it rarely does)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pipistrele said:


> Can't kill the mood!


"di software" bootleg i see...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)

Side by side comparison.
Left: Doom64 on original hardware. Right: New port.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 20, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Side by side comparison.
> Left: Doom64 on original hardware. Right: New port.



I just got it yesterday, and it does have some neat filtering options!
Not HD-like textures, but they certainly make the original textures better!
It also has a lot other neat features, I'm quite happy with how the remaster turned out


----------



## MetoMeto (Mar 25, 2020)

looks like a garbage. unofficial port is way better in every aspect...but..

look from positive side...at least its official....
so..yeah....if that means anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)

Partial conversion created for the 32X console port of Doom achieved through rom hacking.

Credits:
Saxman - For Doom 32X WAD Converter and the rest of his rom hacking tools
Kaiser - For the fantabulous
Doom 64 EX Doom 64 TC Team - For recreating Staging Area in a mostly Doom-compatible format


----------



## Pleng (Mar 26, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I just got it yesterday, and it does have some neat filtering options!



Does it have "proper" doom style controls (I believe "tank controls" is the term?)? Or is does it only have shitty twin-stick options like the Doom 1 and 2 ports?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 26, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Does it have "proper" doom style controls (I believe "tank controls" is the term?)? Or is does it only have shitty twin-stick options like the Doom 1 and 2 ports?


What's wrong with the twin stick option?


----------



## Pleng (Mar 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> What's wrong with the twin stick option?



Do I have to go through this every time? I can't play twin-stick. I've tried and tried and tried; but I've been playing Doom for 20 years and in all that time I've pressed a button when I want to strafe. Old habits die hard.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 26, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Does it have "proper" doom style controls (I believe "tank controls" is the term?)? Or is does it only have shitty twin-stick options like the Doom 1 and 2 ports?


I'm not sure?
You can rebind some controls I believe, but I haven't tried changing it to anything else but twin sticks like modern FPS's do because they feel natural to me.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 26, 2020)

Pleng said:


> Do I have to go through this every time? I can't play twin-stick. I've tried and tried and tried; but I've been playing Doom for 20 years and in all that time I've pressed a button when I want to strafe. Old habits die hard.


Yes, let's be snarky about an honest question. 

Anyway, I guess I never thought about that. It'd be interesting to go back and play it like it was way back when.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Yes, let's be snarky about an honest question.



I mean I could say the same about your response. It wasn't particularly helpful. I've obviously expressed a dislike for twin-stick controls, asked for alternatives and, rather than get an answer I, as always am asked to justify why I don't like twin stick controls. *shrug*



> Anyway, I guess I never thought about that. It'd be interesting to go back and play it like it was way back when.



The most irritating thing about the Doom 1 (and presumably 2) port is that it does _have_ the control scheme, but it's only accessible when playing with single joycons in split-screen. There's no way to access that control scheme with a pro controller, and no way to use a single joycon in single player mode.


----------



## XDel (Mar 26, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> Besides the new chapter, what are the differences between that and Doom64 EX already available as an homebrew ? Is Bethesda still asking for a Bethesda account to play ?



There is an annoying pop-up that appears when you "achieve" certain common place things, like finding the BGF. That's different and annoying, but other than that, aside of a few bugs having been worked out that were still present in EX, they appear about identical to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)

https://doom64ex.wordpress.com/
Kaiser, the programmer behind Doom64 EX points out the differences between Doom 64 EX 2.5 and the official remaster.



Spoiler: Quote



Apparently I’ve been seeing this question pop up *pretty damn frequently* so I will be posting a list of the more significant differences to be found in the official remaster compared to EX 2.5. 
Please feel free to share this, as I am tired of having to answer this question myself!

I apologize in advance if some of these things sound too technical. Because most of them are.


Uses the newest version of Kex Engine for its framework. It was necessary since it’s already scalable across multiple platforms. This does not affect the game in any way and the game logic for Doom 64 remains intact.
Up/down look and jumping removed. The goal was to keep this release of Doom 64 as ‘Vanilla’ as possible, plus it saves the issues when having to deal with the sky and player getting stuck in levels.
Switched to a shader pipeline-based renderer. Again, this was something that was necessary as modern graphic APIs now do not support the features that Doom 64 EX relied on (legacy OpenGL features like texture combiners, etc). All effects are now driven by pixel shaders.
Depth buffer is no longer used and instead now follows how the original game rendered the scene. This means that sprites will no longer be cut off by floors or walls depending on the order of subsector draws. Additionally, sprites are now fragmented based on the subsectors they overlap
Better awareness for widescreen aspects
3-point texture filtering emulation
The way clouds were rendered is now correct
Demos now work, including the hidden hectic demo and intro map (there are some side-by-side comparison videos on youtube)
The timings of some executed scripted events were off by 1 frame. This is now corrected in the official release. Good examples are the blue key door in Breakdown and the scripted areas in Main Engineering. Compare the two and you’ll see what I mean.
Non-player objects have slower gravity (they fall down %25 slower than the player)
The entire original collision detection is now retained in this release, this includes all bugs (was needed for demos to sync correctly)
Projectiles fired from the player will immediately explode if the player is ~5 units away from a wall (not sure why Midway did this, but was needed for demos to work)
Monsters are now able to trigger linedef specials flagged as ‘death trigger’. Flag seemed to be multi-purpose, but monsters are now able to trigger the dart traps in Even Simpler
Logic for light strobing and glow effects were wrong – corrected in this release – also needed to make demos work
Logic for doors and platforms were wrong – ‘RaiseToNearest and RaiseAndChange’ were suppose to move at half the speed
Logic for perpetual platforms were wrong – Used a different randomization logic – needed to make demos work
Additional brightness setting in addition to the game’s original brightness setting. It applies an additive layer over the screen to increase the brightness even further
Automap controls is now idential to the original (hold use button to pan around)
Wav files are now used for sfx playback instead of MIDI


----------

